# dosbox-0.74_8 not working on 10.1 amd64



## zwieblum (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a problem with dosbox-0.74_8 on amd64 10.1-RELEASE:

I cannot get any DOS program working on FreeBSD 10.1 amd64, but all works on FreeBSD 10.1 i386 and on Linux (amd64 and i386). "Not working" means as soon as the DOS program is started (e.g. Settlers 2: `C:> s2.exe`) nothing happens, dosbox responds to hotkeys, but the DOS program is stuck, it does change VESA mode nor give any text output.

Is there any known workaround?


----------



## dscrdia (Jan 14, 2015)

I am having an identical issue, again with 10.1-RELEASE on amd64 architecture.


----------



## zwieblum (Jan 14, 2015)

I have opened a bugreport: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=196673


----------



## Free & Sovereign (May 25, 2017)

I encountered the same problem. The freebsd build has the "dynamic" core setting not working. You have to change core from "auto" to "normal" in dosbox-0.74.conf. However the games run kinda slow/choppy at the normal setting.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 20, 2017)

I have encountered the same problem, FreeBSD's native DOSbox can run games like Commander Keens, Wolf 3d and many old games. I have tried to run descent on FreeBSD's dosbox, it was known to freeze before the DOS4GW and copyright appears.  Before googling this weird problem. I have been known to run Windows version of dosbox through wine and play it like that, that seemed to handled quite nicely.


I looked at the CPU core setting as auto and changed it to normal on a GOG version of Descent, it runs it but is slower and choppy.  This allowed me to beat the level 7 boss while testing it.

This outcome is similar to running wine version of dosbox on a linux system because I have accidently ran it like that after installing the game and clicked launch as they use wine to install. This problem is still on FreeBSD's dosbox on OS version 11.1-Release.


One way I do it for games, most gog games have multiple dosbox config files for their games. Copy one and modify it to be used on FreeBSD and configure it to the settings that works on FreeBSD, then run dosbox -conf freebsddosbox.conf file. You can also edit the main dosbox.conf in the home directory to these settings.

https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=47267

This website will mention something to do with not being able to run doom on FreeBSD dosbox, suggestion was same regarding the core=normal.

It appears to do with the fact it was compiled on a 64 bit system if installed from the ports. You may be able to compile a 32-bit version following online instructions.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 21, 2017)

I have made a pastebin of the modified DOSbox-7.4.conf

https://pastebin.com/C7W6yrzT

This setting was used for the gog version of descent. Regarding compiling a 32 bit version of dosbox similar to how wine is, may be helpful if 32 bit programs can be kept seperate from the 64 bit userland, like in it's own directory.


I checked the config file on Void Linux, that appears to use a default setting that FreeBSD used to use before we had to change it. DOSbox on Linux is also compiled 64 Bit too.


----------

